# 2002 Honda CRV Throttle Issues at 2,500 to 3,000 rpm



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wife has a 2013 CRV, and when turning from road to road it sometimes just loses power. Let off the gas and reapply it, and it catches back up. No codes. Good luck with pulling the codes. Would be interesting to hear what you find out.


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

P1259. Investigating that to see what it means.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

P1259 Honda: Code Meaning, Causes, Symptoms, & Tech Notes (With Video)


The Variable Valve Timing and Lift Electronic Control (VTEC) system activate the VTEC solenoid valve by the command from the Powertrain Control Module




www.engine-codes.com


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

Replaced the VTEC module with a new one for $110 (three 10mm bolts, a couple wiring clips/plugs) and all is well again - steady rpms up to 4,000.


----------



## Wildcat445 (Jul 22, 2021)

This might have been fixed by cleaning the screen. Notice how grubby it is:










Despite regular oil changes, one of our K24 engines had the same problem. The screen was filling with crud, even after cleaning it. Plus, the rubber gasket was hardening, so it was a (common) oil leak waiting to happen. I replaced the gasket/screen but still had the issue since I was still getting partial screen blockage after a test drive. Once I added some Marvel Mystery Oil to the crankcase and ran the engine for about 45 minutes (either drove slowly or let it idle, since faster speeds triggered P1259), then drained and filled with new oil and filter, the problem has been gone for a few months and a few thousand miles.

The oil was not due to be changed based on mileage, but it was a couple of months over a year since it had been changed. (This car sat at home most of the time during COVID lockdown.) 

Changing the whole assembly could have been overkill, but they occasionally do fail, so you'll probably not see that issue again for another 150k miles. 😁 And one less thing to worry about!


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

I did notice how grubby it was, but didn’t really have a baseline for how grubby was too grubby. I’m fine with replacing the whole thing to get another 100k miles out of it, because I do a lot of long drives and can’t afford to be stranded, but the cleaning is a good tip.

Now to figure out what else I need to proactively change on this vehicle to avoid being stranded again - alternator? cooling system? …?


----------



## Wildcat445 (Jul 22, 2021)

I found when the screen was not even half blocked, it was causing the same problem you had. Cleaning it out with a couple shots of brake cleaner was all it needed. I've always used synthetic oil in this engine, but we bought it when it was eight years old with 110k miles on it. So we have no idea if they followed the maintenance schedule properly. But at least the Marvel Mystery Oil and an oil change got the crud out of the engine. 

I had a similar problem with a D-series engine in our Civic--I'd just reassembled it from replacing the head gasket and when driving, it felt like it was bouncing off of a rev limiter around 3,000 RPM. Turns out I had bent one of the pins for the camshaft position sensor. I'd even ordered a new one but, when I went to disconnect the old sensor and looked in the end, one of the pins was bent over. I straightened it and plugged it back in--works fine.

I'm more familiar with the third generation CR-V but the guys at the CR-V Owner's Club site (a sister forum to this one) would probably have some good advice for your 2nd gen. The engines are the same basic K24 series engine, but there are many variations between K-series engines and each generation of CR-V probably used different suppliers for the components like alternator, starter, etc. Each generation has it unique issues, in other words. 

I do know that the original AC compressors in the 2002-2003 CR-V were sometimes known for failing completely (some call it "black death"), where the compressor seized up and sent metal shards throughout the system, meaning that Honda would have to change out all the system components (condenser, AC lines, etc.) since the shards could not be flushed. I don't know if they ever had a recall or warranty extension for that compressor, but it was a common problem. 2004 and onward had a redesigned compressor.


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

I’ll ask there as well, thank you. I had the compressor failure - seized up and over the course of a week I didnt know what was going on until the belt started smoking and eventually snapped. It didn’t want to turn but the belt wanted to turn it. Luckily the shop said they didn’t see any fragments of anything in the rest of the system and it’s still going two years later. Not sure if I got a redesigned model.


----------

